# Replacing my Cayman



## Stuarthtc (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi all,

Am currently considering a TTS auto to replace my Cayman S. Having previously owned an R32 I really want to go back to a DSG.

Thought I would have a search of the forum for buying advice etc..

STUART


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Stuart, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## Stuarthtc (Oct 16, 2014)

Have bought a couple of cars from OC sites before as it gives me a bit more confidence that they have been cared for. I can't access that area yet as I have just joined the site so will continue my ebay/autotrader searching for now.


----------



## Davegt (May 22, 2014)

Hello


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi Stuart,
I'm not a TT expert as yet but I defo know more than most about Zuffenhausen products.

I assume that you have a 987 Cayman S and can't or don't want to find the money for a 981 Cayman with PDK.

The S Tronic box is very very good - nearly as good as PDK.
The beauty of the Audi smaller capacity turbos is the ability to get them up to power and torque above Cayman levels for relatively little outlay via a map and zorst.
In chassis terms the TT is not as good as a Cayman but they are not as bad as you would be lead to believe.
Looks are in the eye of the beholder but I prefer a TTS on nice alloys to the 987 - 981S on pccb is lush but expensive!!!

TTS has added practicality - even over a 911 to be honest.

Lots of nice TTS amongst the guys and girls on here. :mrgreen:


----------



## Stuarthtc (Oct 16, 2014)

Yeah, new Cayman is out of my price range unfortunately. I have heard the PDK is great but the older auto not so much.

I am no big hurry to sell but when the right offer comes along its between the tts and s5 for the replacement.


----------

